# My new Ram pairs (110 Gallon Aquarium) Video



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

New video that my girlfriend recorded and edited.
Changed my aggressive tank w/ flowerhorn & severums to a non-aggressive tank w/ rams, cories, plants etc.
Getting Discus and Cardinals soon, but I'll definitely give you an update!

Please click on the link below:
Feb2012 Tank Video - YouTube

Any info for my plants and suggestive comments would be greatly appreciated! :bigsmile:

Have only had these guys for just about two weeks, did a 50 percent water change in preperation of getting som discus this weekend. so what do ya know my rams spawned on the rock under the sword leaf!! pretty cool the way they guard them. probably wont last long with the bnp's


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Great video!!!  Rams have settled very well in your tank. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Thats a great setup! But if you're thinking of keeping discus, you should get rid of the parrots because I find that they're too aggressive for them, and if they don't have an aggressive personality then they'll eat all of your discus' food a they are slow eaters.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice Vid!
Aren't those Rams just awesome!!
Looking forward to more vids.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

Thanks. the rams are awesome. never kept them before and im really liking them. the lil parrot was a rescue and i think im gunna try him with my discus and cardinals....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish. You may find that the tufa rock raises your PH. Just keep an eye it with your discus/rams/cardinals.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

my PH comes out of my tap close to 6.5, and everytime i test it its the same. do you know if the effects of the rock raising the ph would be less if the rock was boiled or been under water for a lenght of time?


----------

